# New Cubing Timer Website - SpeedTimer!



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello Cubers,

Having a strong passion for cubing, I was searching for a good portal that would help me to track & challenge my cubing skills, but couldn’t find the best fit, thus I finally decided to create a Cubing Timer with my coding skills.

I am feeling very glad to share that a beta version of my timer has finally been launched at speedtimer.xyz and am very optimistic that it would stand useful and handy for you as well. For more details please visit speedtimer.xyz/info.html.

I am also looking for constructive feedback, and would appreciate your opinion at [email protected]

Thanks,

CoderGuru


----------



## minxer293 (Jun 6, 2021)

Incredble job!

I love the UI and design, and I think you did a great job on it. I don't have any drastic changes that I think you need to make, so props to you.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Incredble job!
> 
> I love the UI and design, and I think you did a great job on it. I don't have any drastic changes that I think you need to make, so props to you.


Thank You! Im working on a bunch of new updates coming soon


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 6, 2021)

Great timer! The only problem I have is that I hate Arial font. Also the algorithms only include PLL, but I assume you will add more algs. Maybe you can also work on the styling as it seems kind of bland, but that isn't a huge problem


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Great timer! The only problem I have is that I hate Arial font. Also the algorithms only include PLL, but I assume you will add more algs.


Yes, More Algs are Coming. I think Arial may be your Browser not supporting the other fonts.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't think it is my browser having a problem, but if you didn't change the font, the default is always Arial. Also, just a question, what languages did you use for this


----------



## Stryeber (Jun 6, 2021)

I Think its actually a really decent timer great job


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I don't think it is my browser having a problem, but if you didn't change the font, the default is always Arial. Also, just a question, what languages did you use for this


Pure HTML, CSS, JS - nothing else


----------



## LBr (Jun 6, 2021)

I think that your colour coded scrambles are very good. For a harsh judgement, I would like the website to be brighter and the PLL algorithms and the site in general to be more bold, as it looks to me like a prototype. It would also be good to add more algs, such as OLL and maybe moving on to COLL. With some brushing up and added customisability, this website has a lot of potential


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 7, 2021)

LBr said:


> I think that your colour coded scrambles are very good. For a harsh judgement, I would like the website to be brighter and the PLL algorithms and the site in general to be more bold, as it looks to me like a prototype. It would also be good to add more algs, such as OLL and maybe moving on to COLL. With some brushing up and added customisability, this website has a lot of potential


Thank You! This may be a spoiler, it after getting the other parts of the site working, I have a spreadsheet with full COLL, WV, OLL, PLLOH, and ful ZBLL which will make their way onto the site


----------



## povlhp (Jun 7, 2021)

Like color coded scrambles. Do not understand the purpose of algorithms ?
We need as a minimum the ability to save/export data.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Jun 7, 2021)

poggers


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2021)

very great project, I just broke my 3x3x3 AO50 PB with your timer, hopefully that is not to do with the scrambles.

I have noticed a few issues:

Sometimes if you press the space bar too hard to stop it both stops and restarts the timer

I got this scramble which I probably should not be getting:
00:09.64
B2 L U' R B2 R2 U2 F2 *D U' D U* F' B2 R2 L' B'
3x3

I would also prefer it if the average times bar remained at the top, if you do lots of solves then it moves down off screen

Also Square-1 scrambler + hopefully blind and Non-WCA in the future?

Otherwise very nice timer, simple and easy to use and quick to load.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 7, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Thank You! This may be a spoiler, it after getting the other parts of the site working, I have a spreadsheet with full COLL, WV, OLL, PLLOH, and ful ZBLL which will make their way onto the site
> 
> The Colour is personal Choice and i *hate* light theme to a degree that I will probably never implement it


maybe you can add a dark mode feature or something like that, so the user can choose the background.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2021)

hi. dev here 2
nice website, I liked the code although there is some unnecessary repetition in the js code I've seen
html+css+js can make a lot for you
but have you considered learning react? after you learn react I bet you'll always want to use it... even though it is not a silver bullet

keep on the excellent work!

EDIT: could you better stylize the times? it's kinda unpleasent right now


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 8, 2021)

in the bottom right you have a section that displays the average times. I think that's what he means


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 8, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> in the bottom right you have a section that displays the average times. I think that's what he means


Yes, it would be best if it remained in position, currently if you do an AO50 it remains at the bottom so you have to scroll down to find it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 9, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Why would you need to scroll down? In the Timer page i can see everything without problem



The average bar has disappeared after 50 solves.


I have to scroll down to the middle to find it, I suspect if I had 1000s of solves stored on the timer that would be really annoying.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> try edge or chrome


he isn't supposed to use a specific browser to use your app.


----------



## gruuby (Jun 10, 2021)

I started using this timer and immediately got a PB ao5 and ao12.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I started using this timer and immediately got a PB ao5 and ao12.


then the timer is good


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 10, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


I absolutely love it!


----------



## UPCHAN (Jun 10, 2021)

bro i try it and i broke my pb (25.83) twice in a row and get my first sub 30 ao5


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

You need a MASSIVE update. Do not trust this timer at all. If you got a PB just scratch that.

I started using this timer and got a 13.65, I average 18-20 seconds. This scramble wasn't anything special, it had an okay cross that I turned into an x-cross F2L wasn't the greatest I had 2-look OLL and an Ab perm which I messed up and did two Aa perms, this solve should have been a 20 and I thought well maybe it's because I had higher TPS than usual. The next solve I got a 12.28, almost a PB. The next solve I got a 12.90, that's a sub-13 Mo3. I suspected something wasn't right so I switched back to Cubedesk.io and got slightly below average solve due mostly to my unusually higher than normal TPS. I knew now something was up. So I took my stackmat and raced it with the "SpeedTimer" the timer is WAY and I mean WAY to slow. This is completely unreliable.

edit: I also did some 2x2 on it even though I knew it was slow and I got a series of 3.5's which is below my usual average of just under 5 seconds. I t just goes to show how slow the timer is because 5-6 seconds (what the solves probably were) compared to 3.5 is a huge difference in such a short amount of time.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 10, 2021)

Btw are the scrambles for 3x3 random state? They probably should be these days, I have noticed things like D U D' U in the scrambles which shouldn't happen as it can obviously be reduced to U2 and if the scrambler just generates 20 random moves and you get something like that then you are really only doing 17 moves which probably does worsen scramble quality.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Btw are the scrambles for 3x3 random state? They probably should be these days, I have noticed things like D U D' U in the scrambles which shouldn't happen as it can obviously be reduced to U2 and if the scrambler just generates 20 random moves and you get something like that then you are really only doing 17 moves which probably does worsen scramble quality.



that's bad.
@CoderGuru you should be using random state








GitHub - cubing/mark2: Client-Side Javascript WCA-Style Scrambler


Client-Side Javascript WCA-Style Scrambler. Contribute to cubing/mark2 development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I've figured out a new way to do it using Global Time, so its far more accurate now  @Thecubingcuber347


It's still not working for me. That's strange. (I hope it doesn't sound like I dislike your timer)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

yes the one I posted up there ^


Spoiler












New Cubing Timer Website - SpeedTimer!


I started using this timer and immediately got a PB ao5 and ao12.




www.speedsolving.com








I'll post here again.








GitHub - cubing/mark2: Client-Side Javascript WCA-Style Scrambler


Client-Side Javascript WCA-Style Scrambler. Contribute to cubing/mark2 development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 12, 2021)

Im on it and it looks great so far


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2021)

My only problem is the timer doesn't work and I have to use the type in thing


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Really? What browser do you use?


Its not a big problem but the way my tablet is set up, I'm on Bing. My computer is dead and the chargers don't work so I am stuck on this. I will try to change it soon.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 15, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @cuber314159 When you got your ao50 on this timer, how fast was it compared to your previous ao50 pb


I got a 9.49 AO50 when my previous best was about 9.9 but I felt that I was solving well so wasn't too concerned, this was on a different device though and I'm sure the timer was at least close to accurate, when I tried comparing it on my laptop against cstimer I was very surprised because that would be the equivalent of me averaging high 7 if I actually did solves then.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 20, 2021)

@cuber314159 @Filipe Teixeira @Thecubingcuber347









SpeedTimer Large Update!


Hi Cubers, I have just posted a large update to SpeedTimer upgrading it to beta v0.1.0. Check it out at speedtimer.xyz For any suggestions please feel free to add them here or email [email protected] Updates Include: Added Full Mobile Support Scramble Visualiser Added All OLL...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 20, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @cuber314159 @Filipe Teixeira @Thecubingcuber347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the update gone into effect yet because I still have a problem with the speed of the timer


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 20, 2021)

Really, It should be in effect


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 20, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Really, It should be in effect


I don't know, it's strange. Hopefully it's just me.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 21, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I don't know, it's strange. Hopefully it's just me.


Try refreshing with Cntrl + R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 21, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Try refreshing with Cntrl + R


Still no.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 22, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Still no.


Can you try deleting all your data if you are ok with that?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have finally had the chance to check out the new update, time is fixed now but the scrambles are still not random state for 3x3x3 and contain moves like U D U2... which is pointless and leads to lower scramble quality due to less actual moves being done.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 26, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I have finally had the chance to check out the new update, time is fixed now but the scrambles are still not random state for 3x3x3 and contain moves like U D U2... which is pointless and leads to lower scramble quality due to less actual moves being done.


He said that he is still working on the scrambles.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 27, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I have finally had the chance to check out the new update, time is fixed now but the scrambles are still not random state for 3x3x3 and contain moves like U D U2... which is pointless and leads to lower scramble quality due to less actual moves being done.


Yes, I'm Still working on scrambles. The summer is coming soon, so they will too.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 28, 2021)

Also, we've hit 1000+ views on this thread!


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 10, 2021)

For some reason, the website won't run on my computer. I have a pretty old computer, so that might be the problem, but whenever I get on it, it just won't run correctly.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> For some reason, the website won't run on my computer. I have a pretty old computer, so that might be the problem, but whenever I get on it, it just won't run correctly.


Did you try opening it with a different browser? It might not work if you are using a rlly old one such as internet explorer.


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 10, 2021)

Well I'm using Chrome, but I can try some other browser


----------



## CoderGuru (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi Cubers!

I just posted a new Update with a new Feature, Cubeslist! Check it out at speedtimer.xyz

Thanks!


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi All,

I have a new update Coming really soon! It'll drop in about an hour. Here's a Sneak peak!!


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 16, 2021)

To be frank, export in XLSX is not an improvement for people that are e.g. on Linux. Why use a proprietary format? 

I also wonder if you have the source code on GitHub?


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 16, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> To be frank, export in XLSX is not an improvement for people that are e.g. on Linux. Why use a proprietary format?
> 
> I also wonder if you have the source code on GitHub?


I used XLSX as you can create separate sheets to help organize your solves for analyzation.

Why exactly do you need the source code though, just asking?


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 16, 2021)

I don't need it but given that many forum users are coders why not make it open source and potentially get help?


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All (and @cuber314159),

The update has been pushed and should be there in a few minutes. Check the update log to see what has happened


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi All,

Just added a quick update to fix some minor bugs regarding mobile view for a couple things. Check the update log for more info


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for 2000+ Views on this thread!


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi All,

Just posted a new update including share links! Check it out! 

Check out the update log for more info


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi All,

Big Announcement!

SpeedTimer has just partnered with speedcubing.org!

Check out the CubesList Feature to buy cubes.

More Info in the Update Log.

Thanks!


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 25, 2021)

A Quick Spoiler: There are games coming too!


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 27, 2021)

Just a quick update on the site, I am planning to get a large update in by the end of this week


----------



## CoderGuru (Oct 31, 2021)

Another Update on the site - beta v1.0.0 will be out tomorrow with huge changes!!!


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey All! The new update is out!

Here's the Updates :O

Added Games Feature
Added PLL Recognition Game
Added WCA Scrambles Powered By cubing.js
Added 3D Visualizer Powered By cubing.js
Fixed Timer Bug
Fixed Keyboard Shortcuts
Updated Info Page
Minor Bug Fixes
Small UI Fixes
(Copied from update log)


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow this looks cool. Can you use it on mobile tho?


----------



## Scollier (Nov 1, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Hey All! The new update is out!
> 
> Here's the Updates :O
> 
> ...


The website is really progressing!! Great job!


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 1, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> Wow this looks cool. Can you use it on mobile tho?


Yes A lot of stuff works on mobile


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 1, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> very great project, I just broke my 3x3x3 AO50 PB with your timer, hopefully that is not to do with the scrambles.
> 
> I have noticed a few issues:
> 
> ...





cuber314159 said:


> Btw are the scrambles for 3x3 random state? They probably should be these days, I have noticed things like D U D' U in the scrambles which shouldn't happen as it can obviously be reduced to U2 and if the scrambler just generates 20 random moves and you get something like that then you are really only doing 17 moves which probably does worsen scramble quality.





Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 16048
> that's bad.
> @CoderGuru you should be using random state
> 
> ...





cuber314159 said:


> I have finally had the chance to check out the new update, time is fixed now but the scrambles are still not random state for 3x3x3 and contain moves like U D U2... which is pointless and leads to lower scramble quality due to less actual moves being done.





the dnf master said:


> He said that he is still working on the scrambles.



This should all be fixed in the new update


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 1, 2021)

I opened speedtimer with google chrome and it seems to be reloading endlessly multiple times a second to the point I can't click anything because it just reloads. The whole page is just glitching out.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I opened speedtimer with google chrome and it seems to be reloading endlessly multiple times a second to the point I can't click anything because it just reloads. The whole page is just glitching out.


That happened to me too when I reset the data.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I opened speedtimer with google chrome and it seems to be reloading endlessly multiple times a second to the point I can't click anything because it just reloads. The whole page is just glitching out.



Hmm, I don’t get why. It works in all other browsers. I know why it’s happening and may know how to fix it, so Ill try doing that today


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 3, 2021)

@CubeRed Fixed the refresh bug hopefully

I also added 2d vis for side events, and have fixed a copying bug to copy scramble and share link 

This has been added onto the previous update to avoid confusion


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

@CoderGuru I know that @Flowkap already asked, but do you have a public GitHub repository for this project? Allowing the community to contribute could speed up the tome it takes for bugs to be fixed and new features to be added.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 3, 2021)

The PLL recognition "game" is a good idea, but I don't think it was implemented well. It would be far better to have the images be colored like an actual cube rather than having the arrows. No one actually recognizes PLL by looking at which pieces swap to where, and beginners should not be misled into thinking that they should. Particularly for G perms, it's in my opinion ridiculous to try to recognize based on the swap arrows and not patterns like bars, headlights, opposites, etc.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> The PLL recognition "game" is a good idea, but I don't think it was implemented well. It would be far better to have the images be colored like an actual cube rather than having the arrows. No one actually recognizes PLL by looking at which pieces swap to where, and beginners should not be misled into thinking that they should. Particularly for G perms, it's in my opinion ridiculous to try to recognize based on the swap arrows and not patterns like bars, headlights, opposites, etc.


Laughs in cuberswoop.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 4, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> @CoderGuru I know that @Flowkap already asked, but do you have a public GitHub repository for this project? Allowing the community to contribute could speed up the tome it takes for bugs to be fixed and new features to be added.


I normally would but my parents aren’t on board with that as they want it to be a solo project. Sorry


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 4, 2021)

Also, please like this post if it's helpful when I paste the update log into the forums instead of having you check it.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 4, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @CubeRed Fixed the refresh bug hopefully
> 
> I also added 2d vis for side events, and have fixed a copying bug to copy scramble and share link
> 
> This has been added onto the previous update to avoid confusion


It is still not working. I think I might be my sides problem. How about you @TheCubingCuber347?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> It is still not working. I think I might be my sides problem. How about you @TheCubingCuber347?


Everything is good for me now.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> It is still not working. I think I might be my sides problem. How about you @TheCubingCuber347?


Yeah, as it works for @TheCubingCuber347 , its probably a problem on your side as it works for me too. Do you have any other browser you can test it on?


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 4, 2021)

Also, thanks for 1000+ visitors!


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 5, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I normally would but my parents aren’t on board with that as they want it to be a solo project. Sorry


Sorry of I ask, but you're 21, developing this software and your parents decide? To me that's a bit weird to be honest.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh I'm not 21, im 13  I am just used to putting random dates into websites.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


Cool UI/UX.

Good job!


----------



## Scollier (Nov 6, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Oh I'm not 21, im 13  I am just used to putting random dates into websites.



That's very impressive to make this whole website at that age!!


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 6, 2021)

This hasn't been fully fixed yet, btw:


xyzzy said:


> I didn't even see this post until after I tried out the timer and hit the exact same issue, lol.
> 
> The problematic piece of code:
> 
> ...



(Although I do see that you're using performance.now instead of Date.now now.)


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 6, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> It is still not working. I think I might be my sides problem. How about you @TheCubingCuber347?


Any Luck?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Any Luck?


It seems to work on any other device except my computer. (Chrome) Weird.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> It seems to work on any other device except my computer. (Chrome) Weird.


Oh. Sorry about that. I hope you can find an alternative way to use it


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 7, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


New to this thread and would just like to say this timer is actually pretty good. I mainly use timers for the art style instead of the stats to be honest and this art style is right up my street, reminding me of CubeDesk. To be doing this at 13 is pretty cool too. Keep up the good work


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Oh. Sorry about that. I hope you can find an alternative way to use it


Just to let you know that I tried to using speedtimer in the 10 unboxing videos I filmed on Thursday that I will upload over the next week or so, unfortunately for most of them there were still issues, I apologize if I put a bad light on it in the QiYi MP 2x2 and 3x3 reviews where it doesn't stop properly and sometimes the scramble doesnt come up. It seems that on my tablet it requires a hard tap to stop whereas other timers can stop with a light tap.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 7, 2021)

Could you give a bit more info on your tablet? I have a tablet and an iPad and speedtimer works flawlessly on them both.


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 8, 2021)

I have a suggestion,
In my iPad when I time myself, I like to hold down the time button and release when I’m ready. But, inside speedtime, I can’t do that, I just highlight the text. But in cstimer, it works just fine. Can you fix this?


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 8, 2021)

Also can you make the alg trainers coloured?


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pretty sure, this is not a PLL


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 8, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Pretty sure, this is not a PLL
> 
> View attachment 17625


Its an H perm with 2 arrows only


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 8, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> I have a suggestion,
> In my iPad when I time myself, I like to hold down the time button and release when I’m ready. But, inside speedtime, I can’t do that, I just highlight the text. But in cstimer, it works just fine. Can you fix this?


Ill try - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks for 3k views on this thread!


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 9, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> The PLL recognition "game" is a good idea, but I don't think it was implemented well. It would be far better to have the images be colored like an actual cube rather than having the arrows. No one actually recognizes PLL by looking at which pieces swap to where, and beginners should not be misled into thinking that they should. Particularly for G perms, it's in my opinion ridiculous to try to recognize based on the swap arrows and not patterns like bars, headlights, opposites, etc.


Would something like this be ok?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Would something like this be ok?
> 
> View attachment 17643


gperm
what did I win?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Would something like this be ok?
> 
> View attachment 17643


That would be better but the ultimate solution would be a 3d cube. But this is still good.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> gperm
> what did I win?


You've won a love, sir.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> That would be better but the ultimate solution would be a 3d cube. But this is still good.


do you have an example? I may be able to interpret it


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 9, 2021)

i've done a bit of digging and came up with this (from cubing.js). Would it work? Like if yes


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 11, 2021)

I've integrated this along with a couple other things, I _might_ update the site by the end of this weekend


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 13, 2021)

@cuber314159 about the bug in your video, I’ve _almost _fixed It. Hopefully I can push an update by tomorrow


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 13, 2021)

_everything _should be fixed @cuber314159 @Ninjascoccer



Added Solve Scramble Preview for Side Events Powered Bycubing.js
Added Link Scramble Preview for Side Events Powered Bycubing.js
Mobile Responsiveness Fixes
Fixed Mobile Timer Bug
Added Waiting for Mobile Timer
Mobile Timer Touch Sensitivity Fixes
Minor Bug Fixes
Small UI Fixes


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 13, 2021)

And also the colours for the pll game @Cuberstache


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 14, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> _everything _should be fixed @cuber314159 @Ninjascoccer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@cuber314159 If you could try this and get back to me that would be nice


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 15, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @cuber314159 If you could try this and get back to me that would be nice


So I have tried it now and it has improved slightly on my tablet but it still doesn't always stop on a light tap which is rather strange.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 15, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> So I have tried it now and it has improved slightly on my tablet but it still doesn't always stop on a light tap which is rather strange.


Ive tested it on a Tablet, iPad, and 3 phones (alongside a touchscreen laptop) and it works perfectly on all pressures there. Could you please send a video so I can maybe try and sort it out? thanks


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 21, 2021)

@cuber314159

Here's me trying speedtimer on my mobile devices:

(I also showed that you actually need to press and hold instead of just a tap)









2021-11-21 13-30-48.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 23, 2021)

The solve wasn’t the best though .-.


----------



## jackroux (Nov 23, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


I did some solves and it does work pretty well. I saw the algs and games so what i don't like is that you only put CFOP in there and not other methods like roux. But if you'll fix this it'll be a good one.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah, I don’t really know ugh about those meat hoods, so it becomes pretty hard to integrate it that way. If you can offer any help, I can definitely integrate it


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 24, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @cuber314159
> 
> Here's me trying speedtimer on my mobile devices:
> 
> ...


@cuber314159 Please let me know when you’ve seen this


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 25, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> @cuber314159 Please let me know when you’ve seen this


I have seen this, it clearly appears to work on your devices (although if you stop the timer with a far lighter tap, does it still stop), unfortunately my tablet is really the only device I can do my unboxing and review solves on.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 25, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I have seen this, it clearly appears to work on your devices (although if you stop the timer with a far lighter tap, does it still stop), unfortunately my tablet is really the only device I can do my unboxing and review solves on.


Hi,

On all my devices, it works on all pressures, including a very hard tap, and an extremely soft one. My family & friends have tried this as well on their devices.

I think it may be time to invest in a new tablet as yours might have poor touchscreen responsivity, especially considering that you use it so much for your videos.

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 9, 2021)

More updates coming soon...


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 19, 2021)

Which is better for PLL algs on speedtimer?



OR


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 19, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Which is better for PLL algs on speedtimer?
> 
> View attachment 18104
> 
> ...


First one


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 19, 2021)

What about OLL?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 19, 2021)

The ones already on SpeedTimer, or something like the first img?


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 19, 2021)

100% First. You memorize color patterns, implicitly at least. You can recognize that if you try to start with a different color in case you're not color neutral.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 19, 2021)

What about this?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 19, 2021)

Are there any Ui problems, looking specifically at the colour


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve also done some COLL stuff, is it ok if the shaded parts are not added?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 21, 2021)

after some research I found a way to sticker Coll but it only works on the white side (for now). Any opinion on this?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

Uh... Every single PLL comes up like this.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 22, 2021)

Not for me though… ?

@cuberswoop


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Not for me though… ?
> 
> @cuberswoop


It works now, I feel like it was just a bug somewhere.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 22, 2021)

Alright, If anything happens again, please let me know


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 22, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18140Uh... Every single PLL comes up like this.


I wish that happens every time i have a PLL.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 23, 2021)

Well I heard that speedcubing.org has the GAN 12 Maglev in stock :O Check it out through cubeslist and place an order if it interests you!


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 23, 2021)

On mobile (Brave, iOS 15.1), every link redirects me back to index.html. Any idea why this is happening? Also, I’m unsure if this is already in the app, but have you considered adding smartcube support?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 23, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> On mobile (Brave, iOS 15.1), every link redirects me back to index.html. Any idea why this is happening? Also, I’m unsure if this is already in the app, but have you considered adding smartcube support?


I run on Brave too (on iOS), so don’t really know why this is happening. About Smartcubes though, i’ll see as the timer progresses, as I want to try Stackmat Support First


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I run on Brave too (on iOS), so don’t really know why this is happening. About Smartcubes though, i’ll see as the timer progresses, as I want to try Stackmat Support First


It could be some kind of browser caching issue. I think I’ve seen it with other sites.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 24, 2021)

Alright then, I may find a fix if necessary


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 24, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Well I heard that speedcubing.org has the GAN 12 Maglev in stock :O Check it out through cubeslist and place an order if it interests you!


All three gan 12 versions are finally in stock!


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 27, 2021)

COLL is soon on its way!


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 28, 2021)

Update in early jan?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 29, 2021)

Speedtimer working in Desktop offline? :O

(look around for hints about new features)


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 29, 2021)

If you're going to add trainers please add a cmll one. Like the one here: https://onionhoney.github.io/roux-trainers/#cmll


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 29, 2021)

(a mobile app may also be coming in the future )


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 30, 2021)

If there's any windows user who wants to beta-test the desktop app, please send me a DM. (beware that there may be bugs and that COLL isn't finished yet)


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 30, 2021)

It may take a day or two to be packaged though


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 31, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> If there's any windows user who wants to beta-test the desktop app, please send me a DM. (beware that there may be bugs and that COLL isn't finished yet)


I need a couple more people for this.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 31, 2021)

I can create a mac version if anyone's interested


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 31, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I can create a mac version if anyone's interested


And Linux


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 1, 2022)

Beta v1.0.2 is out! Happy New Year! 

Updates:

Added Tools Feature
Added Scramble Viewer Tool Powered Bycubing.js
Added Alg Viewer Tool Powered Bycubing.js
Added Timer Tool
Added Scramble Generator Tool Powered Bycubing.js
Added New PLL Images Powered Bycubing.js
Added COLL Algs
Special COLL Images Powered Bycubing.js
Minor Bug Fixes
Small UI Fixes


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 5, 2022)

Beta v0.1.3 is out! WITH STACKMAT SUPPORT! 


Added Stackmat Compatibility Thanks To This File
Cleaned Up Modules to Lower Project Size & Increase Efficiency
Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 5, 2022)

_Quick _Edit:

Added Stackmat Compatibility Thanks ToThis File
Stackmat Integration with the Timer Tool
Stackmat Setting in the Settings Page
Cleaned Up Modules to Lower Project Size & Increase Efficiency
Minor Bug Fixes
The fact that the Stackmat works with the Timer Tool means that SpeedTimer can be used instead of a timer display(which costs money and is bulky).
You can activate Stackmat in the settings, and the same setting will apply to the tools section.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 22, 2022)

Anyone willing to test the account system? You need a google account


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> Anyone willing to test the account system? You need a google account


I will!


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 22, 2022)

If I am able to find a way to get funding for a new server, I can change it from needing a google account to being able to use things like Microsoft, GitHub, and obviously the default email + password system


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I will!


woah that was fast


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> woah that was fast


xD That's what I'm known for.


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> xD That's what I'm known for.


He is speeeeeeeeeeeeed

Also about the mobile app would it available in both IOS and Android?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 23, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> He is speeeeeeeeeeeeed
> 
> Also about the mobile app would it available in both IOS and Android?


Yes it would. The method I was using to make it just got deprecated, and with the Login system, Offline Desktop App, Bluetooth connection, and with bug fixes taking higher priority, it may be a while until the app is out.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 23, 2022)

The testing version is ready! Please try it out and let me know about any bugs 






SpeedTimer - Cubing Timer


A Cubing Timer Designed to be Simple and Modern. Includes Tons of Customisation, Algorithms, and Organises your Solves Neatly.




speedtimerlogin.netlify.app


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> The testing version is ready! Please try it out and let me know about any bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it all works. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 23, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> I need a couple more people for this.


I can test it


----------



## Barkes (Jan 28, 2022)

My friend, allow me to congratulate you! You did a really good job of making life easier for yourself and all of us as well. I love solving crossword puzzles even though I often don’t know half the words to them. No biggie, I just turn to platforms like https://crossword-solver.io for help. If not for them, I might’ve dropped crosswords a couple of months ago, despite my enthusiasm. I’m happy we have platforms that make life easier for us intellectuals.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 29, 2022)

As far as new features to add, 2 side PLL rec game would be cool, and CMLL added to the algorithms list instead of only CFOP algsets. Btw I really like the colored letters for the scramble,though I find I mess up more on the direction/count of the turn (e.g. prime, 2), I also think the cube feature is unique and cool.


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 29, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> Having a strong passion for cubing, I was searching for a good portal that would help me to track & challenge my cubing skills, but couldn’t find the best fit, thus I finally decided to create a Cubing Timer with my coding skills.
> 
> I am feeling very glad to share that a beta version of my timer has finally been launched at speedtimer.xyz and am very optimistic that it would stand useful and handy for you as well. For more details please visit speedtimer.xyz/info.html.
> 
> ...


Excellent, outstanding, marvelous website. Just don't have words to express how good it is. Thank you very much.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 30, 2022)

Rubuscu said:


> Excellent, outstanding, marvelous website. Just don't have words to express how good it is. Thank you very much.


Thank you so much! Suggestions also appreciated


----------



## Burrito (Feb 28, 2022)

Is there a GitHub? If there is, what web framework does this use? (React, Vue, etc. I hope it uses react since I’m trying to make a timer as well.)


----------



## CoderGuru (Mar 5, 2022)

Raw JS









GitHub - SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer


Contribute to SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Mrhashtagpickle (Mar 5, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> Visit SpeedTimer -> https://www.speedtimer.xyz/


Hmmmm….. I’ll try it


----------



## Lukz (Apr 23, 2022)

Can you add f2l algs?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 1, 2022)

Sorry that this timer just died. Life kinda caught up and yeah… Hopefully after my School Exams I will be able to add a login system and a desktop app. I’ve also been working on a skype clone but that’s not really related


----------



## CoderGuru (Jul 15, 2022)

Alright, summer is here for me. My goal is a speedtimer REVAMP. Hopefully this comes soon...


----------



## CoderGuru (Jul 15, 2022)

Please send in suggestions on ANYTHING, whether its UI, design, features, or anything. Thanks!


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 15, 2022)

More on the cubes list would be nice like 5x5, square 1, ETC. I like the UI.


----------

